# Rabbited half blind dovetails on an Incra Jig



## Hughbear (Jan 28, 2012)

I arrived here through the above inquiry . One brief remark regarding a solution was too brief. I need some more explicit instruction being a bit ability "challenged", as it were.
Any one know of a source if indeed it is possible to cut the half-blind rabbited dovetail on the Incra Jig?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the Router Forums. We are glad you have chosen to join us.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello Hugh,

Welcome to the Router Forums!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day 

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Hugh.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

You might find it easier to just do a normal half blind dovetail and then fake the rabbet by applying a false front on the drawer.
I have no experience with the incra jig though.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Hugh

Yes it's possible to cut the half-blind rabbited dovetails on the Incra Jig but it's one of the things you must read about or see it done on a DVD/Book it's a little bit tricky so I would suggest you get the book or the DVD b/4 you try on your Incra jig..

This may not be right but it works for me, I put the rabbit in place, 1st. all the way around the front part then I use the bottom of the rabbit cut as a new edge on the board but not forgetting I need to use the 1/2" or ? off set of the new edge,just a smaller box you could say.. 

Hope this helps


Amazon.com: INCRA LS Positioner Instructional DVD: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: INCRA IJPT1 Projects and Techniques Book: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: INCRA IJPT1 Projects and Techniques Book: Home Improvement

I should also say I'm not a big fan of the blind dovetail way I like to use the through dovetail way, no math needed just screw the front to the box to get all the fronts to match and I use the Katie jig, you can make a drawer in about 5 mins or less (right out of the shipping box) and they always fit the drawer hole..  I don't like to mill all the stock down to one thickness like that's needed with the blind dovetails with the Katie jig it can be any size you have on hand and all the parts will fit right up at glue up time . 

==



Hughbear said:


> I arrived here through the above inquiry . One brief remark regarding a solution was too brief. I need some more explicit instruction being a bit ability "challenged", as it were.
> Any one know of a source if indeed it is possible to cut the half-blind rabbited dovetail on the Incra Jig?


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

The book can be downloaded, so You have it! But, Paper is better!


----------

